# Westwood Gun Club



## MGH_PD (Mar 30, 2005)

Is anyone here a member of the Westwood gun club? Im a member of the Braintree rifle and pistol club but i live in norwood and just found out about the westwood gun club i heard there rifle range is out to 300 yards? is that true? does anyone know the cost of a membership and how you go about getting one?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Assuming you are a member of GOAL, give them a call at 508-393-5333 and ask them for info and contact info on Westwood Gun Club. [If you aren't a member they can fix that too when you call. :twisted: ]

Westwood Gun Club Inc, Rt 109 & Trail Side Rd, Medfield, MA 02052, 508-359-2159. Contact Dr. E.A. Peterson; (eve) 503-359-2159, Facilities include: Outdoor Pistol (to 50 yds), Outdoor Rifle (to 250 yds), Muzzleloading, Sporting Clays, Archery

The above info came from a few websites found with a Google search.

HTH


----------

